# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Soft robotics, BioRobotics Institute - Scuola Superiore Sant'Anna, Pontedera, Italy

## Airicist

Developer - BioRobotics Institute - Scuola Superiore Sant'Anna

Team:

Matteo Cianchetti

Giada Gerboni

Cecilia Laschi

----------


## Airicist

Soft robots

Published on Feb 3, 2016




> Robots aren’t usually soft and squidgy. But inspired by the the octopus, engineers are creating robots that can twist their way around problems that rigid robots can’t handle.


Article "Get ready for a soft robot showdown in April"
The machines are coming and they are floppy

by Kelsey D. Atherton
February 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot Octopus Points the Way to Soft Robotics With Eight Wiggly Arms"
A squishy underwater robot with limbs that bend in every direction requires unusual control strategies

by Cecilia Laschi
August 15, 2016

----------

